# Отсутствует xdm, проблемы с уст. иксов

## akmide

Всем доброго времени суток!!!!!

В gentoo новичек, установилась gentu без особых проблем, ставил с livecd 12.1, все вроде нормально, но,

перечитал мануалы с офф. сайта, со сторонних сайтов, но не могу разрешить загадку: всегда возникает одна и та же проблемма, при установке kde, отсутствует xdm, нету ни папки ни процесса, и не устанавливается, хотя ставлю kde-meta, все должно быть, иксы не запускаются тоже, хз. в чем загвоздка, все делаю по инструкции, хотя, если разобраться, то многие пункты из мануалов пришлось разбирать отдельно, так как нахрапом ничего не получится установить и настроить, вообщем документации, имеющейся на офф. сайте не достаточно, по крайней мере мне, может кто сталкивался с такой проблеммой, поделитесь решением!!!!

----------

## FlaTHunTeR

Видимо из-за появления всяких wayland зависимость от xorg-server была убрана из метапакетов kde-*

Чтобы решить вашу проблему, достаточно просто поставить xorg-server, либо более "расширенную" версию xorg-x11.

```
~# emerge -av xorg-server
```

----------

